# Ugly Vaginas



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Would u hit it ?? 

Postem up !


----------



## blergs. (Feb 1, 2011)

god thats bad


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 1, 2011)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

mary's?


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> mary's?



Your Moms


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2011)

Vomit... ok not totally.. who's the last pic you keep posting???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Vomit... ok not totally.. who's the last pic you keep posting???
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk




Those 2 ugly Vajays are Mr and Miss Roid.

GICH


----------



## AmM (Feb 1, 2011)

How did you get these pics of my ex?


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 1, 2011)

i wouldn't even hit that with your dick.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i wouldn't even hit that with your dick.





Liar !


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Your Moms


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 1, 2011)

I could feel a breeze coming out of the last one!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2011)

I bet if you yell loudly near one of those cavernous cootches, you'll get a hell of an echo.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone else feel like grabbing a roast beef sandwich?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's one!


----------



## stiphy (Feb 1, 2011)

I kind of like the third one.  is that wrong?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> anyone else feel like grabbing a roast beef sandwich?



Must you associate this with food??


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> anyone else feel like grabbing a roast beef sandwich?



I want extra mayo on mine!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I want extra mayo on mine!!!



If this is the case then, it's a 1 foot sub with extra mayo.  Hagar on one end and you on the other.  He who crosses more than half way first gets to french kiss that person.  

Do you want to win?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

david said:


> If this is the case then, it's a 1 foot sub with extra mayo.  Hagar on one end and you on the other.  He who crosses more than half way first gets to french kiss that person.
> 
> Do you want to win?



Who ever crosses first gets to french kiss you?


----------



## johnbjmarcum (Feb 1, 2011)

stiphy said:


> I kind of like the third one. is that wrong?


 


Agreed....third one is NICE!!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 2, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> anyone else feel like grabbing a roast beef sandwich?



I'm thinking Arby's.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the second one even human looks like something I saw on star trek


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Who ever crosses first gets to french kiss you?



Yes, when you and Hagar share that illustrious sub....  that's exactly how it will play out!  I think Hagar will finish more than half therefore, he gets "you"!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen that movie Tremors? You know, with those underground worm things that would eat people.  That second poosie looks just like one of those monsters.



I'm just waiting for a barbed tongue to cum out of it and grab a mans ankle and eat him alive.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Has anyone ever seen that movie Tremors? You know, with those underground worm things that would eat people.  That second poosie looks just like one of those monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for a barbed tongue to cum out of it and grab a mans ankle and eat him alive.



Maybe it will eat RetLAW.


----------



## ROID (Feb 2, 2011)

Even my pictures get more fucking sexy every day.

I am so beautiful. I feel sorry for the rest of you.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is probably the wrong forum to be asking, but because it is here.....
Do they look like that from birth, giving birth or just worn out?  
Just curious?


----------



## shortstop (Feb 2, 2011)

wow. i think i can actually smell the one in the middle


----------



## shortstop (Feb 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> This is probably the wrong forum to be asking, but because it is here.....
> Do they look like that from birth, giving birth or just worn out?
> Just curious?


 
haha. not the wrong forum. i would say its beyond worn out. i bet yours is picture frigggin perfect. they usually match the face. and i did say usually. and since this is the "anything goes" forum i expect you to not take any offense to this. but um, im gonna need u to drop that right leg down for me. i know ur hitched, but u are one hot mofo.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> This is probably the wrong forum to be asking, but because it is here.....
> Do they look like that from birth, giving birth or just worn out?
> Just curious?



Yea, a large baby and trouble giving birth can cause that. There is surgery to fix it. But most of the time those tissues return to close to their original tightness.  Kegel exercises can help to strengthen the vaginal walls and docs usually tell this to new mothers.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's another ugly vagina shot!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup^^^


----------



## pancho (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like some1 did a jersey shore fist pump on that.... lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2011)

And he called ME fat lol.


----------



## pancho (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like some 1 did the jersey shore fist pump on the shit


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

pancho said:


> looks like some 1 did the jersey shore fist pump on the shit



Uh...holy repost.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Uh...holy repost.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a goodlooking Vagina


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I have a goodlooking Vagina



You said it on the internet. We believe you.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I have a goodlooking Vagina




  pictures or your full of shit !


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll send you pic retlaw and than you can send me one.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I'll send you pic retlaw and than you can send me one.



deal, sweetheart, pm me your email.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I'll send you pic retlaw and than you can send me one.



YouTube - T.I. featuring Eminem -That's All She Wrote [OFFICIAL "No Mercy"/LYRICS]

Make it snappy, I got a chub as we speak, and Im going to the gym in a hr !


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't pm yet


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I'll send you pic retlaw and than you can send me one.


 

Lol.......Wow!    it !


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

already taking off


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> but for you retlaw it's ann_davis2685    @ yahoo


  check your pm

ann_davis2685    @ yahoo ??? NG babe


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> already taking off


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn girl, sexy vag there. Wouldnt mind sharing it with my friends.


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

that's not mine, he put that one on here.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 3, 2011)

PM me yours, Ill show you mine. Promise.


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't pm yet  pm me your e-mail and I'll send you one


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright girl, sent it to ya.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I can't pm yet pm me your e-mail and I'll send you one


 
florida huh?


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

i'm not a bloke Captn'


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> i'm not a bloke Captn'


 

I'm not a registered proctologist . . .


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not a registered proctologist . . .



Bro, she's a hottie !  For real !


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Shortstop, I don't offend easy, that is why I can hang in the Any thing Goes Forum  
Thanks for the complement, I will leave it at that


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

I think this blond and blue chick is retlaw's gay side. Anyone with me?


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Could be SloppyJ, could very well be.  It wouldn't surprise me


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Could be SloppyJ, could very well be. It wouldn't surprise me


 

He has to stock up on cock pics somehow.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^
  That is awesome


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, a large baby and trouble giving birth can cause that. There is surgery to fix it. But most of the time those tissues return to close to their original tightness.  Kegel exercises can help to strengthen the vaginal walls and docs usually tell this to new mothers.



I have heard of woman wanting reconstructive surgery on her girlie parts.  After this thread, I get it.  Lucky for me I guess that I had a C~section.  The little shit wanted to come out feet 1st and was quiet a large baby for my size.  I should have known since childbirth that he was going to be a pain in my ass, lol


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Here's another ugly vagina shot!



uhhhh.. who is that??


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

david said:


> uhhhh.. who is that??




Thats superman !


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

david said:


> uhhhh.. who is that??



RetLAW the ugly vagina.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> RetLAW the ugly vagina.


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...w-negfest-ims-ugliest-vagina.html#post2173543


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> This is probably the wrong forum to be asking, but because it is here.....
> Do they look like that from birth, giving birth or just worn out?
> Just curious?


 

Welp,  since I've been here... I've learned about cow cunted, which more or less would be the story of having kids at least 6 to be exact. Now, as for being shot out so to speak, I'll take the 5th; only because I am not too sure, and it is totally wrong to speak for them.




  (gawd help us)


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Nightowl would have one of the prettiest vagina's around


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nightowl would have one of the prettiest vagina's around


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nightowl would have one of the prettiest vagina's around



Wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Wouldn't be surprised




Niteowl rocks !


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 5, 2011)

wow not cool what does she have


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 5, 2011)

no wonder why retlaw hates his wife and wants to cheat on her.........if her puss looks like that what does rets dick look like?????


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


>



That is REALLY REALLY FUCKING GROSS!!  

What's even worse though is that you photoshopped my picture into your profile picture.


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I have heard of woman wanting reconstructive surgery on her girlie parts.  After this thread, I get it.  Lucky for me I guess that I had a C~section.  The little shit wanted to come out feet 1st and was quiet a large baby for my size.  I should have known since childbirth that he was going to be a pain in my ass, lol



It's a very common practice. A lot of woman are self conscious about their downstairs. You won't believe what surgery can do to spruce up the old vagina...


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


>


 




that is WITHOUT A DOUBT the ugliest pussy on the planet. i've seen that pic a few times before and every fucking time, i throw-up a little in my mouth. 

i consider myself almost unoffendable, but that is some fucked-up shit right there.

goddamn. . .


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 5, 2011)

makes me crave a toasted blueberry bagel, with a thin smear of cream cheese. 

also David, quit your crying before I send the whaaaaambulance down to florida for you.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> makes me crave a toasted blueberry bagel, with a thin smear of cream cheese.
> 
> also David, quit your crying before I send the whaaaaambulance down to florida for you.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> makes me crave a toasted blueberry bagel, with a thin smear of cream cheese.
> 
> also David, quit your crying before I send the whaaaaambulance down to florida for you.



no one is crying here!!  LMAO!

But, I must unsubscribe to this thread because everytime I respond to this thread, THAT picture pops up!  

I WAS EATING DAMN IT!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

david said:


> no one is crying here!!  LMAO!
> 
> But, I must unsubscribe to this thread because everytime I respond to this thread, THAT picture pops up!
> 
> I WAS EATING DAMN IT!



Was it a blueberry muffin with cream cheese?


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 25, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Bro, she's a hottie !  For real !




MIA...  This chick wanted my weiner bad !


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 25, 2012)

I forgot I had subbed this thread.  I think this is what regret feels like.


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2012)

hagaroids said:


>



bump


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2012)

^anyone else rub one out also?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 25, 2012)

Socrates said:


> ^anyone else rub one out also?



Looks like someone already wiped their dick off on the curtains.


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't look at that shit whilst being hung over. Fuuuck


----------



## GSracer (Jul 26, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Don't look at that shit whilst being hung over. Fuuuck



No kidding.  I had banged a girl in college whose pissy looked like a Cligon's forhead.  No joke.  Never got pictures unfortunately.  

Yes, I enjoy star trek.  :screwy:


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 26, 2012)

My kind of thread .... Good work AG


----------



## nby (Jul 26, 2012)

Goddamnit that last pic.. there goes my laptop keyboard


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, I was still married when this this tread started, ugly pussys are a deal breaker for sure, unless they have lots and lots of money....


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2012)

Op is the ugliest vagina of them all.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Op is the ugliest vagina of them all.


----------



## seyone (Jul 26, 2012)

I might be fucked up, but I was hoping to see more ugly vaginas.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 26, 2012)

seyone said:


> I might be fucked up, but I was hoping to see more ugly vaginas.



GIS "Blue Waffle"

GICH!


----------

